# Favourite live albums



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I was never that interested in live albums in my youth. I was always more fascinated by studio albums, and what could be created there. In my youth I was only familiar with these four
Frampton Comes Alive
Wings Over America (Paul McCartney)
Yessongs
The Song Remains the Same (Led Zeppelin)

As I've got older and (maybe) wiser, I've come to appreciate live albums. I've listened to a few more in the past couple of years since I've had Spotify and been watching videos on YouTube. I was searching through the infinite resources of the internet and came across The Rolling Stone 50 best live albums. (I couldn't get the web link to work)

Take the list for what it's worth, it's just a list and a starting point. There are some jazz albums on there too: John Coltrane Live at the Village Vanguard, Duke Ellington Ellington at Newport 56, Keith Jarrett Köln Concert. 

Their top five are
James Brown Live at the Apollo 1963
Allman Brothers Live at Fillmore East 1971
Johnny Cash Folsom Prison 1968
The Who Live at Leeds 1970
BB King Live at the Regal 1965

Do you have any favourite live albums? Do you agree with the Rolling Stone magazine list? Do you have any thoughts on live verses studio albums, do you have a preference?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Neil Young: _Live Rust_
Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers: _Pack Up the Plantation_
Joni Mitchell: _Miles of Aisles_
Genesis: _Three Sides Live_
Bob Dylan et al: 30th Anniversary Concert
Talking Heads: _Stop Making Sense_
U2: _Live at Red Rocks_
Lynyrd Skynyrd: _One More From the Road_
Rush: _Exit Stage Left; A Show of Hands_
Scorpions: _World Wide Live_


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Some favorites over the years.

Gentle Giant-Playing The Fool
Little Feat-Waiting For Columbus
Curtis Mayfield-Curtis Live
Donny Hathaway-Live
King Crimson-The Great Deceiver
Joni Mitchell-Shadows and Light
Pat Metheny Group-Travels
Frank Zappa-The Helsinki Concert
Santana-Moonflower (also contains studio material)
Bruce Cockburn-Circles In The Stream
Allmam Brothers At Fillmore East
Grateful Dead- s/t (Skull & Roses)


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

In order of performance year.

Bob Dylan - _Bootleg Series vol. 4_ (1966):
MC5 - _Kick out the Jams_ (1968):
The Rolling Stones - _Get Yer Ya-Ya's Out!_ (1969):
The Who - _Live at Leeds_ (1970):
Humble Pie - _Rockin' the Fillmore_ (1971):
The Band - _Rock of Ages_ (1971):
James Brown - _Revolution of the Mind - Live at the Apollo vol. III_ (1971):
Van Morrison - _It's Too Late to Stop Now_ (1973):
Kiss - _Alive!_ (1975):
Status Quo - _Live!_ (1976):


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

In general, not my cup of tea. But I love Peter Gabriel Plays Live.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

A few classics from the Vault of Treasured Music:

CSN&Y - _Four Way Street_ - the electric stuff is so-so at best, but the acoustic work is brilliant!

Poco - _Deliverin'_ - hard to have the blues listenin' to this.

The Band and Friends - _The Last Waltz_ - turn it up, turn it up, a little bit higher, radio.

Yes - _Yessongs_ - back in the daze when I had 50,000 whats behind me, I used to play this a lot on the ray de o!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2018)

Article on "The Fifty Greatest Live Albums" published by "_New Musical Express_"... Simultaneously brilliant (translation: what I agree with) and infuriating (translation: what I don't agree with) -

Additional plus - sample video clips of each selection...

https://www.nme.com/list/the-50-greatest-live-albums-ever-1313

Second article on "50 Greatest Live Albums Of All Time" published by "_Rolling Stone_" magazine... again simultaneously brilliant (translation: what I agree with) and infuriating (translation: what I don't agree with) - although I far prefer the latter list to the former.

https://www.rollingstone.com/music/...-time-173246/donny-hathaway-live-1972-155047/


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2018)

Generally, I prefer studio albums; I find the off-stage sounds an interference. 
However...
I've recently re-acquired Yessongs by Yes. As good to me now as when it came out. Just a pity it isn't Bruford throughout.
Live in Toronto by King Crimson. They have released a lot of live albums I believe, but this is an excellent, recent double CD and the music pretty much spans their whole lifetime, made fresh with the triple drummer line-up.
Portishead: Roseland NYC Live. Brilliant songs successfully augmented with an orchestra. Heck, they might even be better than the studio versions.
AC/DC - If You Want Blood You've Got It. Even if you play this album quietly, it's still loud. A raucous rock n roll band with the pedal to the floor.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Current faves include:

Keith Jarrett - Paris Concert
Genesis - Seconds Out
Steve Hackett - Live at Hammersmith
Iona - Live in London
IQ - Subterranea: The Concert
Transatlantic - Live in Europe


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

For some reason, I have always preferred live recordings, whether it be rock or classical music. In terms of popular music, these are probably my favourites:

Eric Clapton and Others - Rainbow Concert
Deep Purple - Made in Japan
Free - Free Live
Led Zeppelin - Celebration Day (still have a soft spot for 'The Song Remains The Same' though)
Teddy Pendergrass - Coast to Coast
Various - Woodstock
The Who - Who's Last
Neil Young - Live Rust


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Strange Magic said:


> Joni Mitchell: _Miles of Aisles_


If you listen really carefully, you can hear me. I'm there at the beginning, the end and various points in between.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2018)

Any Celtic artist's live albums... the interaction between artist and audience always inspires the best in each...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

J. Giles Full House
Johnny Winter And Live
Deep Purple Made in Japan
Neil Young Live at Massey Hall
Allman Brothers Live at Fillmore East 
Johnny Cash Folsom Prison 
The Who Live at Leeds 
BB King Live at the Regal
Albert King Blues Power


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Things I like live albums for:

1. Extended soloing that would not be possible in radio versions of the song
2. Different interpretations and arrangements of songs
3. Crowd noise to pump up the energy level or remind me of being at that concert/tour
4. Covers and collaborations that may not be practical or possible in the studio
5. (Video only): Seeing the stage setup and how the performers are playing/interacting

Some favorites:

Garth Brooks: Double Live
Garth Brooks: The Road (from The Ultimate Collection)
Brad Paisley: Hits Alive
Gary Moore: Essential Montreux
Gary Moore: Blues Alive
Brian Setzer: Christmas Comes Alive!
Buck Owens: Live From Austin, TX
Merle Haggard: Live From Austin, TX
Merle Haggard: The Epic Collection
KISS: Alive!
Luther Allison: Live in Chicago
Eagles: Live

Video/DVD/Blu-ray:

AC/DC: Live at Donington
AC/DC: Live at River Plate
Garth Brooks: The Entertainer (box set, love This is Garth Brooks, Too! the most)
Keith Urban: Love, Pain, and the Whole Crazy World Tour
Keith Urban: Livin' Right Now
Brad Paisley: Mud on the Lens
Brad Paisley: Life Amplified World Tour


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Whenever I buy a new piece of Audio equipment e.g. a car, I always inaugurate it with "It's to late to stop now" Van Morrison and the Claedonian Soul Orchestra live. In fact I've probably listonned to this more than any other CD's I own. It never fails me.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

The phrase 'it never fails me' used by belowpar in the post above is so appropriate......'Its too late' remains not only my favourite live album but easily one of my favourite albums 'full stop'.......since the age of 15 when I first heard it all the way through my life.....The recent release of additional recordings from the same tour only underlined how good that band (and Morrison himself)were!


----------



## San Antone (Feb 15, 2018)

Miles Davis - At the Plugged Nickel
Leon Russell - Leon Live
CSN&Y - Four Way Street
Thelonious Monk Quartet with John Coltrane - At Carnegie Hall
Bill Evans Trio - Sunday Night at the Village Vanguard

Probably others, but these come to mind quickly.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

jim prideaux said:


> The phrase 'it never fails me' used by belowpar in the post above is so appropriate......'Its too late' remains not only my favourite live album but easily one of my favourite albums 'full stop'.......since the age of 15 when I first heard it all the way through my life.....The recent release of additional recordings from the same tour only underlined how good that band (and Morrison himself)were!


aaaahh yess. I have 11 bootlegs fomr the 71 to 74 period when he was putting that band and set together. Whole sections of call and response would be moved from one song to another "As they say in France....France!" etc. And then it all came together, a string section was added and for once he allowed a real producer to work on pulling the 4 sources together. (although I think it worked better as a 4 side LP than a 2 side CD) Its wonderful to have the cleaned up alternatives released.

The interaction between Van, the band and the audience was amazing and here they do something I've never heard from any other Rock act. (and its not done like this on any of the other CD's or bootlegs)






After that he sort of disapeared for a couple of years and I've not found him as interesting since.


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

Road Tapes # 1
Zappa


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Reminded how wonderful the Caledonian Soul Orchestra was, the thought seized me--how wonderful it would have been for Amy Winehouse to have had access to an equally inspired/inspiring ensemble. Apples and oranges maybe, but she was not well-served by her backing group, and was too uncertain in her own judgment (in so many things) to have recognized this or acted upon it.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

ELP - Welcome Back My Friends to the Show That Never Ends...Ladies and Gentlemen
Genesis - Seconds Out
The Enid - Live at Hammersmith 1&2 (although 'Wild Thing' from the Stonehenge Free Festival 1984 is something extra special)
Steve Hackett - Genesis Revisited, Live at the RAH


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Such a tough one as there are so many from the 70s and 80s but here goes.

*UFO - Strangers in the Night* (the most criminally underrated bad of all time and teh greatest live album of all time, IMO)
*Scorpions - Tokyo Tapes* (better than all the studio versions, especially In Trance and We'll Burn the Sky)
*Humble Pie - Rockin the Fillmore* (Four Day Creep - yeah!)
*Ted Nugent - Double Live Gonzo* (Wang Dand Sweet Poontang and Stranglehold are awesome)
*Neil Young - Live Rust* (the electric sides are wonderful)
*Johnny Winter - Live And* (what a band Winter had back then!)
*Thin Lizzy - Live and Dangerous* (yeah I know it was overdubbed to death but it's still amazing)
*AC/DC - If You Want Blood* (back when Bon was in the band before that cloth-capped idiot)
*MC5 - Kick OUt the Jams *(I know that spoken intro by heart)
*Rory Gallagher - Stagestruck* (Rory at his rocking best)
*Lynyrd Skynyrd - One More From the Road* (Workin for the MCA is a great album opener).
*Black Oak Arkansas - Raunch n Roll* (Hot Rod is worth it alone)
*Robin Trower - Live* (Too Rolling Stoned / Daydream / Rock Me Baby is the best side of a live album I own)
*Wishbone Ash - Live Dates 2* ( FUBB - OMG)
*Man - Maximum Darkness* (Welsh Classic)
*Judas Priest - Unleashed in the East* (Priest at the top of their game - the tour I first saw them)
*Golden Earring - Live* (Vanilla Queen and Mad Love's Comin - joyful)
*Wet Willie - West Coast Live* (Cost me an arm and a leg on import but worth it just for Lucy was in Trouble)
*Frank Zappa - The Best Band you Never Heard in your Life* (Ring of Fire always brings a smile to my face)
*Various - Volunteer Jam IV* (Dobie Gray's The Night They Drove old Dixie Down smashes the Band version)
*Aerosmith - Live Bootleg* (Rough, raw and real Aerosmith before they churned out all that ***** in from the 90s to the present day)

Might have left a few out but hey..........


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Strange Magic said:


> Reminded how wonderful the Caledonian Soul Orchestra was, the thought seized me--how wonderful it would have been for Amy Winehouse to have had access to an equally inspired/inspiring ensemble. Apples and oranges maybe, but she was not well-served by her backing group, and was too uncertain in her own judgment (in so many things) to have recognized this or acted upon it.


They existed under that name (or similar) for about 2 years. The second year the string section was added. There's supposed to be a bootleg with their 40 min warm up to the main act on it. How I'd love to get a copy of that.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

I don't often like live albums for rock because they usually just play the songs the same as on the album, with lower quality recording and audience noise. I do like *Baby Snakes* by *Frank Zappa* though. I think it has some songs that aren't on any other releases though, like "Punky's Whips" which is one of my favorite songs of his.

I like more live jazz albums such as *Waltz for Debby* and *Sunday at the Village Vanguard* by *Bill Evans*, and *We Like It Here* by *Snarky Puppy* which contains the classic "Lingus" which has the most insane synth solo I've ever heard.

Going into the avant-garde, I also like live albums for experimental music because it's usually new improvisation. My favorite is *What Is Not True* by *:zoviet*france:*


----------



## endelbendel (Jul 7, 2018)

Absolutely hate the Carnegie Hall albums. Performances often unique and superlative, seriously marred by the endless narcissistic applause from the audience.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Boston Tea Part Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

Has to be "Five Live Yardbirds", takes me straight back to when I was 17 years old and used to see them live in Richmond every Sunday evening until they hit the big time and moved onto bigger and better gigs.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Simon and Garfunkel - Live in Central Park


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I recall Eric Claptons Unplugged being very good too.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Annied said:


> Has to be "Five Live Yardbirds", takes me straight back to when I was 17 years old and used to see them live in Richmond every Sunday evening until they hit the big time and moved onto bigger and better gigs.
> 
> View attachment 106162


Love the version of _Smokestack Lightnin'_ on this - Paul Samwell-Smith's bass goes right through you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2018)

Annied said:


> Has to be "Five Live Yardbirds", takes me straight back to when I was 17 years old and used to see them live in Richmond every Sunday evening until they hit the big time and moved onto bigger and better gigs.
> 
> View attachment 106162


Very nice compilation of live clips...






And this just cracks me up every time... starting from the 2:03 mark on -






Now back to clearing out the house in Halifax which was recently sold and seeking out the new home in Montreal which is yet to be purchased...


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

elgars ghost said:


> Love the version of _Smokestack Lightnin'_ on this - Paul Samwell-Smith's bass goes right through you.


At Richmond they always used to finish the first set with "Smokestack Lightnin'" and the second with "Respectable", everyone used to wait for them and a roar would go up as soon as they played the opening notes. The album was recorded at The Marquee and it was the other way around there.

I still have some very old black and white photos of the band which the friend with whom I used to go took one evening.


----------



## Groooooove (Jul 31, 2018)

bill Evans at the village vanguard is hard to beat.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Does Pink Floyd Live at Pompeii count? It's not really "live" per se.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Annied said:


> Has to be "Five Live Yardbirds", takes me straight back to when I was 17 years old and used to see them live in Richmond every Sunday evening until they hit the big time and moved onto bigger and better gigs.
> 
> View attachment 106162


Fantastic. At the Crawdaddy Club once it moved to the Athletic Ground?
http://www.crawdaddyclubrichmond.com/about-the-venue.html

Did you ever make it to Eel Pie Island, Twickenham? I heard it was a boathouse?

Or Teddington Studios for a recording of Ready, Steady, Go?

Grew up in Teddington aa few years later and was amazed these events had happend so close, right in the middle of suburbia. Not to mention going to school via Ealing Broadway station where Alixis Corner and The Rolling Stones started in a basement right opposite. Later I moved to the East End, near where Peter Green was born. Still amazed how the blues inspired those kids to go out and conquer the world.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

elgars ghost said:


> Love the version of _Smokestack Lightnin'_ on this - Paul Samwell-Smith's bass goes right through you.


I am a fan of the Yardbirds. But have you heard the original _Smokestack Lightning_? IMO you cannot beat the power of the Wolf singing his great song.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Fredx2098 said:


> Does Pink Floyd Live at Pompeii count? It's not really "live" per se.


No, stop cheating Fredx!!!!!!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Here's a cracker, too. Ah, Lost Angeles....what a choon.


----------



## Iota (Jun 20, 2018)

David Live for me. Erm that's it I think (although I did have a thing about Get Yer Ya Ya's Out for a while). 

Bowie takes a bunch of his regular songs and transforms them, sometimes paring them down and the effect is extraordinary I think, particularly if you're familiar with the originals. The fact that he also sounds about five and a half inches from death at times (and possibly was) only adds to the intensity.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

jim prideaux said:


> The phrase 'it never fails me' used by belowpar in the post above is so appropriate......'Its too late' remains not only my favourite live album but easily one of my favourite albums 'full stop'.......since the age of 15 when I first heard it all the way through my life.....The recent release of additional recordings from the same tour only underlined how good that band (and Morrison himself)were!


just listened to one of the discs again while walking this morning.......remarkable in my opinion...for anyone with an interest in live albums, VM at his heights or just inquisitive I cannot recommend these recordings too highly.....and I have not even mentioned John Platania's guitar playing !


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Rach Man said:


> I am a fan of the Yardbirds. _But have you heard the original Smokestack Lightning? IMO you cannot beat the power of the Wolf singing his great song_.


Yes - Howlin' Wolf happens to be my favourite non-delta blues singer and Hubert Sumlin one of my favourite electric blues guitarists.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Merl said:


> Here's a cracker, too. Ah, Lost Angeles....what a choon.
> 
> View attachment 106239


Yes, it's a good 'un alright - I think the version of Graham Bond's _Walking in the Park_ is pretty definitive. I always had some reservations about Chris Farlowe's big-lunged bellowing but I though he was ideal for the band after the departure of James Litherland, and it was a great move getting Dave Clempson in as well. Pity Colosseum had to split up straight after this - I thought this line-up had some serious mileage left.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

elgars ghost said:


> Yes, it's a good 'un alright - I think the version of Graham Bond's _Walking in the Park_ is pretty definitive. I always had some reservations about Chris Farlowe's big-lunged bellowing but I though he was ideal for the band after the departure of James Litherland, and it was a great move getting Dave Clempson in as well. Pity Colosseum had to split up straight after this - I thought this line-up had some serious mileage left.


They actually reformed from 1994 t0 2015 (minus the late Dick Heckstall-Smith from 2004 - replaced by Hiseman's missus) but only played in London, Glasgow and a few southern festivals (they were much more popular in Europe and toured extensively there) so I never did get to see them. And yes Clempson was a great fit for the band. Not a 'stellar' guitarist but still a very decent player and gelled with them seamlessly. I met Jon Hiseman (and Cozy Powell) and watched the great man in action at a drum clinic in the 80s (I have pics of both drummers with me to prove it). Incredible drummer and possibly the best I've ever watched (and that's a lot).


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2018)

Hey Merl, I saw Hiseman at a drum clinic in Manchester! There was some problem at the venue so we had to de-camp to an upstairs room across the road. This is how I ended up sitting about six feet to the side of him. Incredible drummer.

(Plus, trivia fans, the first gig I went to was Colosseum)


----------



## Score reader (Mar 18, 2018)

First one that came to mind was YMO's _Public Pressure_, recorded during three dates of their first tour of Europe and the US.









That of course among usual favourites mentioned in this thread like AC/DC's _If You Want Blood..._ and The Who's _Live at Leeds_.

Special mention to Gun n' Roses' _Live Era '87-'93 album_, although that may not be everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

dogen said:


> Hey Merl, I saw Hiseman at a drum clinic in Manchester! There was some problem at the venue so we had to de-camp to an upstairs room across the road. This is how I ended up sitting about six feet to the side of him. Incredible drummer.
> 
> (Plus, trivia fans, the first gig I went to was Colosseum)


Hey Dogen, was it the Paiste (cymbals) drum clinic at A1 music on Oxford Street? I'm guessing it was about 1982. Hiseman, Powell and the guy who drummed for 10CC (Paul Burgess).


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2018)

Er...no.... it was in the same street as the Free Trade Hall and there was just Jon Hiseman.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I found these pics of that drum clinic in the loft last week, Incidentally.

View attachment 106260

View attachment 106261

View attachment 106262


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

Belowpar said:


> Fantastic. At the Crawdaddy Club once it moved to the Athletic Ground?
> http://www.crawdaddyclubrichmond.com/about-the-venue.html
> 
> Did you ever make it to Eel Pie Island, Twickenham? I heard it was a boathouse?
> ...


Yes, it was indeed the Crawdaddy, aka Richmond Rugby Club's Clubhouse. We started going shortly after the Yardbirds had taken over the Sunday evenings there from the Rolling Stones. You would have the back of your hand stamped to prove you'd paid and it was a point of honour to wash around it very carefully so it was still visible when you went to school the next day!

I lived in Heston, so Richmond was relatively easy to reach by public transport, although my longsuffering Dad had to turn out and collect us several times when we missed the last bus home. I knew of Eel Pie Island, but never went to any gigs there, I think there were too many other places that were closer and easier to reach by bus. Pocket money, even with a Saturday job, was tight, which also limited how often we went out.

I seem to remember one friend being a regular at Hounslow Baths, which had regular music events back in the 60s!

I don't know why, but I don't remember any of us being interested in going to see "Ready, Steady, Go", although we all watched it on television.


----------

